# I have a couple of praises!



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 30, 2004)

I spent last night in the cardiac care unit at Eastside. Found out this morning it was not a heart attack. I have PVC (Premature Ventricular Contractions), which is a fairly common heart beat irregularity. It is not a precursur to a heart attack and it's caused by stress, fatigue, and too much caffine! I have to have a stress test on Monday but the Doc thinks everything will be fine if I just slow down and back off some on my coffee  

The 2nd praise!
Oak Hill Baptist will hold services for the 1st time in our brand new building    

We have been meeting in an old shopping center for the last 2 years while we have gone through this building program. We just got our "Occupation Certificate"! We will be worshiping in God's New House in the morning   

Come visit us at the corner of New Hope and Bramlet Shoals in Eastern Gwinnett!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 30, 2004)

Dern, Tater! Glad to hear you're OK!

Congrats on the new building! I know it looks very nice from the outside!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Jeff!
Welcome to the world of PVC's lol.  I have them too, along with PAC's (premature atrial contractions) and NSVT (non-sustained ventricular tachycardia).  Luckily, none of mine are serious enough that they require any medications either.  I've been diagnosed with them since I was 18 (I'm 34 now).  They can be scary, and they're a pain in the rear sometimes, but thankfully not usually life-threatening!  I don't know if the doctors told you this, but most people have PVC's... they just never feel them!  Having felt them now yourself, I'm sure you wonder, like me, how someone can NOT feel them, but it's true 

Having put up with them for 16 years, I can tell you that I have noticed a few things trigger them more than others... stress, not getting enough sleep, and stomach problems.  Spicy food sometimes triggers mine, along with MSG and caffeine.  But if you keep track of when you're having them, you'll be able to kind of see what triggers yours too.

Glad you're ok and that it wasn't something more serious!!!

Kerri


----------



## CAL (Oct 30, 2004)

I have them also Jeff.I have had them so long till I don't know how life is without them.Mind are very uncomfortable at times too.

Kerri,I have never been told what caused them.I will watch what I eat in relation to the PVCs and see if I can pinpoint something.

Jeff and Kerri,
The statement about death being a heartbeat away is really for real as I am sure you both have thought about.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks ya'll  

Glad to know I'm not the only 1 with this mess!

It had been bothering me for a few days. Yesterday I started getting packed to go down to camp. All I could think about was Hntrchk having to drag me out of the woods and get me to a hospital over an hour away. Worry about what was going on in my chest was adding to an already very stressful week. At least now I know I ain't going to croak on her  

The Doctor told my wife it was no problem if i wanted to go hunting, so I'll be up a tree in the morning


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys! 

Cal, they never told me what caused them either... basically they said it was a misfire in my electrical circuit lol.  I just know after living with them for so long that I've learned certain things make them worse.  May or may not be the same for you, but I can say that there are alot of people I have talked with who have these (I'm on an e-group of people with PVC's and other heart irregularities) that say the same thing... and it's funny because we all mention these things to our doctors, but they look at us like we're nuts! 

The stomach/esophagus is right next to the heart area, and I did have one doctor who admitted that acid reflux or gas/indigestion could trigger the PVC's by putting pressure or discomfort on the heart area.  Don't take that as medical advice, but maybe just something to consider next time you're having a hard time with them... I've found that eating an orange (  ) or taking a couple of antacids does help!  Just remember that something that works for me may or may not work for you... I certainly have no license to 'practice' medicine   Although I can say that some of the advice I've gotten from others who share the same symptoms has helped more than the nonsense the doctors have told me!!!    

Anxiety has alot to do with it too... a bad episode of PVC's can make you have alot of anxiety, which causes more stress, which causes more PVC's, you get the idea of the cycle that can follow!   Sometimes just getting the thumbs-up from the doctor that your heart is still in good shape is enough to calm you down... at least, for a while 

Jeff, probably the best piece of advice I can give you is this: Don't let these things run your life!!  Trust me, they will IF you let them!  (ask me how I know   )  

Kerri


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 31, 2004)

Glad to hear you're ok, Jeff!  And Congrats on the new church!

I suffered from a broken heart once or twice, but I'm over that now! *LOL*


----------

